# Helwith Bridge Picnic Site and Car Park



## Camper-Van-Man (Aug 24, 2011)

Helwith Bridge Picnic Site and Car Park 

The parish council have bought this site from the quarry owners who operated it. 

This site has been well used for wild camping and the council had received complaints about rubbish, noise, etc. but had been powerless to do anything as the site was privately owned. 

Now that the council own the site, which had become a bit of a mess, they are tidying and refurbishing the area. Great news, except they are planning to install height barriers. 

Not only will height barriers prevent overnight parking and occupation of the site by travellers, but they will also prevent the site being used as a base for walking - e.g. Pen-y-ghent which has a path directly from the picnic site. 

Not very friendly.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Could you prove a Public Right of Way?

Do do so it to be continuous use foe 19 years and one day when I studied land law but I seem to think it has been brought down to 12 years, but only needed to be exercised on one day a year to be continuous use.

If you are a Member of the Ramblers they may be able to advise, but you would need to prove unrestricted vehicular access for the relevant period.

Just a thought.

Geoff


----------

